# Icarus Motion Tracking Formatproblem



## Smoofe (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Liebenden.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich will mit ICARUS (v2.07 . calibration) ein Video berechnen lassen und später für FX in Cinema einladen können.

Ich capture mein gefilmtes HD-Material mit HDV-Split. Dann rechne ich das ganze mit Premiere Pro kleiner und will es als .avi in ICARUS einladen. 
Da taucht auch schon das Problem auf: ICARUS weigert sich und behauptet es wäre das falsche Format. Ich verzweifle, weil ich auch normales DV-4:3 Material versucht habe einzuladen.. was aber nicht klappte 

Woran mag es liegen?
Kann es sein, dass die ICARUS Version zu alt ist? Ich meine, dass ich ein ähnliches Problem schon mal hatte....

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2007)

Welchen Codec benutzt Du ? Bitte nenn nicht AVI. Avi ist ein Containerformat, das verschiedenste Codecs beeinhalten kann. Welchen AVI-DV-Codec hast Du versucht ? Hast Du es mal mit unkomprimiertem Material getestet ?

Auslesen und testen zB mit GSpot
http://www.headbands.com/gspot/

mfg chmee


----------

